# Neues Programm erlernen? Wie gehst Du es an?



## Thomas Lindner (23. Mai 2003)

Stell Dir vor Du willst ein Programm/etwas neu erlernen, wie gehst Du das an?

Learning by Doing -> einfach probieren...
Andere ausquetschen wie es geht...
Bücher (stapelweise) kaufen und lesen...
Tutorials ausprobieren....
Teure Schulungen besuchen...


----------



## Jan Seifert (23. Mai 2003)

Was anderes (angeben im Thread)...

Rechnung:
.  Einfach rumprobieren...
.  Andere ausquetschen...
+Tutorials durchackern...
-------------------------------------
Alle drei zusammen 


btw: kann nicht voten  
Und das nicht erst seit Heute.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Mai 2003)

smallB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> btw: kann nicht voten
> Und das nicht erst seit Heute.




Ich auch nicht, bzw. nur noch über die Startseite...


----------



## Spinnaker (23. Mai 2003)

Also in Fall Photoshop, womit ich mich seit einer Woche befasse, hab ich erst ein paar Tutorials gemacht und vertiefe das Gelernte durch ausprobieren.

Und ich frag ab und zu jmd. der das beruflich macht.


----------



## Robert Martinu (23. Mai 2003)

Ich lese zuerst einmal die Handbücher (was auch Tutorials des Herstellers einbeziehen kann) und probiere das Gelesene währenddessen im Programm aus, im Anschluss folgen dann ein paar Übungsprojekte.


----------



## SilentWarrior (24. Mai 2003)

Hm... ich habe zwar Learning by Doing angekreuzt, aber Tutorials lesen wäre auch möglich gewesen. Besonders, wenn man ein neues Programm erlernt, kann man ja nicht einfach mal so drauflosklicken.


----------



## js-mueller (24. Mai 2003)

Naja multiple choice wär hier besser gewesen 
Ich lese viele Bücher,aber probiere auch viel aus.


----------



## Johannes Postler (24. Mai 2003)

Ich probiere eigentlich fast immer alles aus. Ich finde so kann man sich Dinge am Besten merken.
Außerdem überlege ich, wenn ich etwas anderes sehe, wie der/die das gemacht hat.

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (24. Mai 2003)

Learning by Doing
  Lesen (Hersteller Doku, Whitepaper)
  Learning by Doing
  Lesen (Bücher)
  Learning by Doing

Lernen geht NUR mit praktischer Übung... Je mehr, desto besser!

ciao


----------



## Kind der Sonne (24. Mai 2003)

Bei mir sieht das in etwa so aus:
Zuerst klicke ich mal alle Werkzeuge durch und bin danach frustriert, weil's ja komplizierter ist als ich mir vorgestellt habe. Danach  bin ich noch saurer, weil ich mit dem Programm nix anfangen kann.
Nach zwei Wochen beleidigt sein  erhält das Programm erneut ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit von mir. Ganz langsam werden so Spielereien (PS) wie die Werkzeugspitzen entdeckt, danach die Tutorials und außerdem werden Bücher aus der Bücherei ausgeliehen, die sowieso nicht gelesen werden  .
Also Learning by doing.


----------



## Patrick Kamin (24. Mai 2003)

*-*

Bei selbstgeschriebenen Programmen brauch man keine Einarbeitungszeit ;-]


----------



## GlassEye (26. Mai 2003)

Die derzeitig 51,xx%, die sich für "einfach rumprobieren" entschieden haben, müssen echt zuviel Zeit haben.
Ich glaube am schnellsten lernt man via Tutorials. Ohne Buch zum "nachschlagen" fange ich trotzdem nicht an.


----------



## BenFish (26. Mai 2003)

Ein gutes Buch ist gut um sich überhaupt einmal klar zu werden, welche Möglichkeiten man eigentlich hat. Ich persönlich schau aber am liebsten rein, wenn ich nicht grad vorm Rechner sitz, kann also parallel auch nix ausprobieren. Ich papp mir dann immmer Klebezettel rein und teste das gelesene später.
Ähnlich mit Tutorials, erstmal den "Stoff" durchgehen und anschliessend (mit gelegentlichem Blick ins Material) anwenden.
Zu guterletzt ein wenig experimentieren und eigene Ideen in die Beispiele einfliessen lassen, damit es nicht nur stupides Nachbauen ist. Dabei kann "F1" sehr hilfreich sein.

Das ist so der Weg, den ich meistens gehe.


----------



## dfd1 (26. Mai 2003)

Ich lerne ein Programm auch meinstens durch herumklicken... Zwar lese ich Tuts um vieleicht einen kleinen Einstieg zu haben, aber der grösste Teil merke ich mir durch rumklicken


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Mai 2003)

Hmm, das keiner für " Schulungen " votet zeigt mir, warum in meinem Job Flaute angesagt ist und ich glaube ich sollte dringends den Job wechseln...


----------



## Flo<H> (26. Mai 2003)

Bei mir kommt es drauf an, was für ein Programm es ist. Ist es ein Programm, dass ich nur "so nebenbei" benütze kauf ich mir dafür nicht gleich Bücher, sondern probier immer ein bißchen rum. Natürlich erfahr ich dadurch nur einen Teil von dem was das Programm letztentlich leisten kann. 
Bei Programmen die mich wirklich interessieren, wird auch vieles durch probieren erlernt, aber da dann oftmals auch ein Buch gekauft. 
Zum Thema Schulung: Ich hab schon des öfteren von einer interessanten Schulung gelesen, aber das Problem war jedesmal entweder dass ich keine Zeit hatte, oder dass solche Schulungen für einen Schüler der chronisch pleite ist zu teuer sind.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas L. _
> *Hmm, das keiner für " Schulungen " votet zeigt mir, warum in meinem Job Flaute angesagt ist und ich glaube ich sollte dringends den Job wechseln... *



"Teuere"Schulungen werden sich in unserer "GeizIstGeil"-Zeit nur die wenigsten leisten können / wollen. Wenn ich lese "50 Stunden Spass mit .Net - all inclusive Paket -> 3299 €" dann würd ich mir auch drei mal überlegen ob mich das wirklich weiterbringt. 

ciao


----------



## tuxracer (27. Mai 2003)

Also ich fang auch zuerst an mal einfach ausprobieren.

Wenn ich dann merk, das ich irgendwie gar nicht das erreich was ich will, besorg ich mir meist ein Buch zum jeweiligen Programm, so geschehen bei StudioMax. ist einfach zu komplex um echt was damit anfangen zu können ohne hilfe und alles by Probati.

Photoshop bringt man mit ein klein wenig beharrlichkeit doch noch was hin mit viel probieren, aber wenns speziell wird, und man was ganz bestimmtes erreichen will, glaub ich, kommen auch da die wenigsten ohne Buch oder fremde Hilfe weiter.


----------



## SirToby (27. Mai 2003)

*nichts destotrotz*

Obwohl ich da oben nicht "Was anderes angeben (im Thread)" gewählt habe, so sei meine Vorgehensweise auch hier geschildert:

*->* Herumprobieren, bis die Lust daran vergeht
*->* Foren besuchen und neidisch werden
*->* Leuts in den Foren suchen und kontaktieren
*->* hilfsbereite Artgenossen ausquetschen (per messenger, headset oder telefon)
*->* hinterher stolz auf das Geschaffte sein

So - mehr oder weniger - gehe ich vor. Manch einen mag es nerven, wenn ich immer wieder nachfrage, doch helfe ich auch gern anderen Leidensgenossen.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. Juni 2003)

Servus!

Bevor ich mit irgend etwas anfange lese ich mir mind. mal ein Grundlagenbuch darüber durch... wenns mich dann weiterhin interessiert, gehe ich weiter zu Fortgeschrittenenliteratur und und und ... irgendwann hat man dann 5-6 Bücher durch (natürlich alle Übungen gemacht ;-) ), dann passt's scho...

Ansonsten wenn's schnell gehen muss benutz' ich natürlich Tutorials, diverse Foren und Newsgroups.

Gruss Tom


----------



## StefanR (1. Juni 2003)

Also bei Photoshop, da habe ich bestimmt 2 Wochen nur rumprobiert und denn gemerkt, dass das irgendwie gar nicht so aussieht, wie es sollte und somit habe ich mir denn noch ein Buch (Kompendium Markt und Technik) zugelegt, was mir den Spass an Photoshop wiederbrachte jetzt kam noch ein Buch hinzu weil ich mich nur auf Webdesign spezialliesieren will.  Ansonsten auch noch viel durch Tuts und neuerdings auch Lerning by Doing, weil ich ja jetzt weiß ungefähr was ich mache.


----------



## nook (2. Juni 2003)

Ich schaue mir erstmal das programm an, eben so lange, bis sich der frust einstellt, weil man es halt nicht gleich auf anhieb schafft...

Dann durchsuch ich einschlägige foren und halte nach tuts ausschau, die dann sturr durcharbeitet werden. Dann hat man ja schon ne grundbasis auf die man dann mit "learning by doing" bauen kann.


----------



## Mariposso (4. Juni 2003)

Mal eine Frage:

In der Nettikette stehen einige Dinge, die in den Umfragen nicht berücksichtigt werden. Warum?

Beispiel:

Wie lernst Du neues am Computer? (Hauptanteil, wenn mehrere Methoden)

Wenn ich so etwas lese, dann stellen sich bei mir die Nackenhaare auf, besonders, wenn ich vorher die Nettikette durchgelesen habe!


Ist es wirklich so schwer, eine Frage in Deutsch richtig zu formulieren? Oder werden hier die User für dumm verkauft?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mariposso _
> *Mal eine Frage:
> 
> In der Nettikette stehen einige Dinge, die in den Umfragen nicht berücksichtigt werden. Warum?
> ...



Tja, ist ganz einfach, schreib die korrekte Schreibweise hier auf und es wird editiert, aber vorher "fass Dir an die eigene Nase":

Netikette vs. Netiquette


----------



## urbeck (4. Juni 2003)

erst rumprobieren, dann im Handbuch suchen, dann tutorials durchsuchen, dann Frage posten...


----------



## goela (5. Juni 2003)

*Was anderes (angeben im Thread)...*

- Bücher lesen um Grundlagen zu bekommen
- Herumprobieren
- Im Internet nach weiteren Infos suchen¨
=> ab dann Learning by doing!


----------



## tool (6. Juni 2003)

In erster Linie erlerne ich neue Programme durch ausprobieren, aber das funktioniert nur, wenn eine Aufgabe dahinter steckt. Ich kann nicht einfach losprobieren ohne konkrete Vorstellungen zu haben, was fuer ein Ergebnis rauskommen soll.

Wenn dann Fragen aufkommen gibt es einige Leute, die ich frage und wenn die mir nicht weiterhelfen koennen gibt es ja noch die Hilfe im Internet.

Buecher habe ich hier zwar auch rumliegen, aber wirklich damit befasst habe ich mich noch nicht.


----------



## Avariel (10. Juni 2003)

Ausprobieren bis die Schwarte kracht, so geht das schon seit ich ausprobiert hab, bei welchem Knopf der Rechner angeht  

Manchmal dauerts etwas länger (PS) aber ich schaffs schon....


----------



## SELLOSO (11. Juni 2003)

Wie viele schon sagten, probiere ich auch meistens erst einmal rum, suche mir dann aber Tutorials und Bücher zur jeweiligen Software heraus. NAchdem man ein bißchen mehr gelernt hat, kann man wieder herum probieren. Photoshop ist das beste Beispiel.

Ciao
Selloso


----------



## theionisator (13. Juni 2003)

wer braucht schon teure bücher für sowas, learning by doing heisst die devise. ich find halt so lernt man am besten.

Ps: Function should return a value ;-P


----------



## Swordsman (14. Juni 2003)

*learning by doing*

Funktioniert nur, wenn es kein umfangreiches Prog ist.
Sonst kann man ja fummeln ohne Ende und trotzdem kein vernünftiges Resultat.Da wäre nen gutes Buch doch schon sehr hilfreich, um zumindest einen vernünftigen Einstieg vermittelt zu bekommen.
Aber was Werkzeuge usw angeht so gebe ich euch Recht.
Tutorials hingegen sind ebenfalls sehr sehr wichtig, sie führen meist am schnellsten zu einem zufrieden stellendem Ergebnis. Leichter nachvollziehbar durch zb Anhänge oder Screens usw. Ebenfalls gezieltere Antworten bezüglich der eigentlichen Frage.


----------



## melmager (14. Juni 2003)

also ich leiste mir meist ein buch zum Thema, wobei ich aber relativ schnell anfange eigene Projekte zu schreiben.

Wobei ich bei dieser Vorgehensweise immer Probleme habe, wenn es keine vernünftige documentation zur sprache gibt.

Aktell bei C++


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Juni 2003)

Also ich schau mir erstmal im Netz an, was man so Schönes mit dem jeweiligen Programm anfangen kann, sprich mit PS bearbeitete Bilder etc. Wenn mir diese gefallen, bastel ich ein wenig selber rum und wenn ich dann speziell etwas wissen will, müssen halt Tutorials ran...


----------



## hss (25. Juni 2003)

Learning by doing!

Es ist wohl der Weg für die Personen, wie ich, die zu faul oder ungeduldig sind ein Buch mit 500 und mehr Seiten durch zu lesen...

Dazu muss ich aber leider sagen, dass es bei den meisten Themen einfacher ist, erst das Buch zu lesen...
Selbst das SuSE Linux Handbuch der Version 8.1 kann sich in manchen Momenten als recht interresant darstellen!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (25. Juni 2003)

Ich benutze beim Erlernen neuer Programme eine Kombination aus den ersten vier Punkten. Ein Buch über das Thema zu haben verleiht mir eine gewisse innere Ruhe und man kann es auf dem Klo lesen (der Akku von meinem Notebook wird mit der Zeit ziemlich heiß ).


----------



## Lord Brain (25. Juni 2003)

Wenn ich mich ein neues Programm einarbeite mach ich etwas von allem. Probiere herum (was ich immer wichtig finde, denn ein Programm sollte sich zum Teil intuitiv bedienen lassen). 
Tutorials, um zu gucken, wie man bestimmte Ziele erreichen kann. 
Bücher eher selten, denn es ist eine ziemlich teure Methode sich das nötige Wissen anzueignen.
Die mitgelieferten Referenzen sind dafür oft eine bessere und "kostengünstigere" Methode.
Fragen in Spezial-Foren zu stellen ist auch eine Möglichkeit, aber vorher probier  ich lieber selbst ne Weile herrun.


----------



## Blumenkind (25. Juni 2003)

Was anderes (angeben im Thread)...

-> Erstmal selber probieren, wenns nicht klappt
-> Tutorials suchen und probieren, wenns immer noch nicht klappt
-> andere ausquetschen


----------



## detail (6. Juli 2003)

Erstmal Hallo...ist mein erster Beitrag zu diesem wundervollen Board 

Also ich hab bestimmt n halbes Jahr (bei PS jetzt) nur "rumgespielt". Bis ich dann mal auf die Idee gekommen bin, nach Leute ausschau zu halten die das besser können als ich, sprich ich hab nach Tutorials gesucht. Naja, Handbuch lesen ist teilweise auch nicht verkehrt aber nicht wirklich spannend..


----------



## Leever (11. August 2003)

Learning by doing macht am meisten Spaß und ist angeblich auch ameffektivsten. Es dauert evtl. länger am man behällt es auch besser als wenn man stumpf nach einem tutorial vorgeht. So geht es mir jedenfalls, und wenn es dann komplexer wird kommen halt auch mal Tuts und Bücher dazu.


----------



## Georg Melher (20. August 2003)

Ganz meine Meinung. Selbst nach Funktionen suchen und testen macht erstens mehr Spass und man lernt es besser, als wenn man Stumpf nach Vorgaben arbeitet. Wenn es komplexer wird oder die Ergebnisse nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringen, dann müssen auch mal Bücher und Tutorials herhalten.


----------



## Daxi (20. August 2003)

Ich mach das so:
1. Ich such mir was, das ich lernen will.
2. Versuche etwas rum (Wenn ich noch garkeine Ahnung habe zu Punkt 3)
3. Ich suche nach Dokumentationen, Tutorials, Tipps & Tricks oder Einführungen im Internet
4. Wenn ich nichts gescheites finde, kaufe ich mir ein Buch
5. Lesen, probieren, lesen, probieren...

Ich würde sagen *Learning by doing*...


----------



## daleIlowmo (21. August 2003)

jo , man probiert halt ma n bissel hier und da , und wenns garnicht klappt , dann nimt man eben mal das "BENUZERHANDBUCH" oder zieht sich ne pdf...


----------



## Swordsman (21. August 2003)

Wobei selfhtml sich nicht wirklich an Anfänger richtet !
Da die überwiegende Zielgruppe hier jedoch meist schon einiges an Kenntniss mitbringt , hat der Link hier schon fast nen Godstatus erreicht. Immer wieder gern gepostetee Link , wobei ich persöhnlich garnichts von ihm halte


----------



## Dodo (21. August 2003)

Hi,

ohne Buch geht bei mir auch nix aber dazu muss auch erst einmal der innere Schweinehund überwunden zu werden um überhaupt damit anzufangen  

Naja ansonsten ein wenig rumprobieren und wozu bin ich auf einer Informatikschule ?!


----------



## Sweetlover (30. August 2003)

ich kaufe mir bücher von dem Verlag "Markt & Technik". Die sind einfach spitze und so hab ich innerhalb von 2 Monaten mich zum PHP Fortgeschrittenen und C++ (guter) Anfänger entwickelt


----------



## pitter (2. September 2003)

Salut.

Ich kombiniere mehrere der genannten Methoden.
Dabei lässt sich der gesamte Lernprozess in drei Zweige unterteilen:
- Ziel setzen [Was möchte ich mit dem Programm erreichen? Was möchte ich mit dem Programm erstellen?]
- Programm kennenlernen [Einfach mal rumklicken und auf gut Glück machen]
- Hilferessourcen sichten [Gibt es Tutorials, Literatur oder ähnliches? Muss ich noch etwas anderes zusätzlich lernen?]

Das wichtigste ist den Spaß an der Sache zu halten, sobald dieser einmal abhanden kommt - und damit die Motivation leidet - ist das Endziel, die Beherrschung des Programms, schwer erreichbar.


----------



## GreenThunder (19. September 2003)

Ausprobieren und Tutorials ergeben die richtige Mischung


----------



## Der_FuxXx (26. November 2003)

> Ausprobieren und Tutorials ergeben die richtige Mischung


dem kann ich mich nur anschließen...


----------



## T-Offline (1. Dezember 2003)

Ich probiere meistens nur rum. 

Heute habe ich jedoch gelernt das Tutorials besser sind. Ich habe vieles sehr umständlich gelöst gehabt und heute habe ich einige VideoTuts gesehen und mir  wurde klar was für Mist ich da eigentlich gemacht hatte 

MfG.


----------



## Das-Em (15. Dezember 2003)

Leider geben die Hilfedateien mancher Programme nicht gerade viel her, egal ob Vollversion oder abgespeckt, danach learning by doing, ist der Beste weg, oder in Foren wie diesem nach Unterstützung suchen, das klappt meistens.

Als ich mit dem Web angefangen habe, konnte ich mal gerade graue Seiten mit den Standareinstellungen erstellen, hihi


----------



## SpitfireXP (29. Dezember 2003)

Einfach mal probieren.
Wenn es klappt ist es ja auch gut.
Wenn nicht... Das Internet ist groß. Da gibt es immer ein zwei Tutorials.
Anderen Leuten damit auf den Geist gehen kann man immer noch. (Nachdem man sich ein Buch dazugekauft hat.)


----------



## JoelH (29. Dezember 2003)

*hmm,*

also Programme durch reinem rumprobieren, Programmiersprachen durch Buchkaufen, dann ein Ziel setzten zB. php-Webboard und dann dieses Ziel erreichen.


----------



## Hitchhiker (9. Januar 2004)

bei Programmen: rumprobieren, zur Not wechseln (gibt genug)
bei Programmiersprachen: meistens Tutorials/Buch (wo ist der große unterschied?)

Betriebssystem: bisher immer Windows->keine Probleme, jetzt Litestep: Rumprobieren (mit Sicherungskopie der Datei)


----------



## Rollo (8. Februar 2004)

Bei Photoshop z.B. war es bei mir so das ich anfangs ein wenig rumprobiert habe ohne größeren Ehrgeiz zu zeigen. Doch als ich bemerkte was alles möglich ist (nicht nur mit Photoshop) habe ich angefangen Tutorials on mas zu saugen und habe bei einer kanne Kaffee und guter Musik begonnen zu lernen bis ich irgendwann selbstständig mit dem Programm umgehen konnte. So war es zumindestens bis her bei mir.


----------



## Nowic (3. März 2004)

Bücher sine noch immer das beste! ich klicke ungern zwischen verschieden programm/txt fenstern hin und her beim lernen.


----------



## Swordsman (6. März 2004)

Einfach rumprobieren bei Grafischen Progs durchaus sinnvoll.
Jedoch wenn man programmieren will, dann sollte man je nach schwierigkeit der Programmiersprache schon über ein gutes Buch verfügen.
Zum einen,  schon allein als Nachschlage Werk.(Oder kann man sich unzählige Formeln, Tags usw merken) Wenn man dies nicht im täglichen Gebrauch hat und somit geistig ständig verinnerlicht.
Hat man kein Buch, so will man sich meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich mit der Kompletten Spate der Programmiersprache auseinander setzen. Hat sein Ziel zb. Forum in PHP und dann kann man villeicht noch zum Tut. greifen.
Gerade User ins besondere Admins könnten nämlich bei ständigen permanenten Fragen etwas generft reagieren, wenn diese merken, dass man sich nicht mal mit der Basis auskennt.


----------



## Allegro (7. März 2004)

Ich würde gerne mitmachen. Aber es kommen mehrere Antworten in Frage.
Da ich nur eine anklicken kann, lasse ich es ganz.


----------



## daniel2000 (8. März 2004)

Kommt drauf an. Bei Linux hab ich mir ein Buch gekauft. Auch bei Programmiersprachen habe ich immer ein Buch gekauft. Sonst probiere ich erst mal herum, wenn ich mit einem ähnlichen Programm gearbeitet habe, aber z.B. bei Blender, was für mich totales Neuland ist, habe ich mit Tutorials angefangen.  Wie Nowic geschrieben hat, sind Bücher aber immer noch am praktischsten, kein ständiges wechseln der Fenster, man kann auch mal zwischendurch reinschauen ohne den Rechner hochzufahren...


----------



## Olli-Web (3. Juni 2004)

bei den meisten tutorials muss man oft schon zu viel fachwissen haben, würde es besser finden, wenn die wirklich bei null anfangen würde. besonders bei flash ist mir das aufgefallen.


----------



## puzzlefreak (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo .... mein erster Beitrag auf dem Board
Ich versuche es erstmal durch rumprobieren rauszufinden.
Wenn das nicht klappt, dann Hilfe vom Programm, Büchern (wenn vorhanden) und ganz klar Internet, Tutorials. 
MfG


----------



## itseit (20. Juni 2004)

Erst ausprobieren dann tutorials anschauen und dann leute fragen und wenn dann noch was unklar ist bücher ausleihen


----------



## Freak_Desperado (5. Juli 2004)

Erst probiere ich das Programm aus, was zu 98% auch intuitiv sehr gut funktioniert. Meißt ist es anspruchvollere Software. Nicht nur diese "Computer-Bild-Billig-Software" für die breite Masse. Dann steige ich mit ein paar Tutorials in tiefere Gebiete ein und probiere dann wieder ein wenig rum. Oft bin ich dann schon mit meinen Ergebnissen zufrieden. Ansonsten lernt man im alltäglichen Gebrauch auch durch den guten alten Zufall immer wieder viele neue Sachen dazu.

Das soll aber alles nicht heißen, dass ich nicht für Ratschläge von Anderen (außer den Leuten, die die Tutorialss verfasst haben) offen bin


----------



## brunnerdominic (6. Juli 2004)

Zuerst probier ich mal rum und schaue was es gibt wo was ist. Weil ich dann mit den meisten werkzeugen nichts anfangen kann mache ich mich hinter Tutorials. Wenn die Grundlagen einigermassen beisammen sind melde ich mich in nem Forum um spezielle Fragen zu klären.

danach: üben werdend eines Projektes. Das brauch ich: das schau ich nach.


----------



## HeikoE (20. Juli 2004)

Ich geh so vor:

Ich probiere so lange bis der Hauptteil funktioniert und die ganz großen Probleme löse ich in dem ich in Foren und bei Freunden nach Lösungen suche.

Hat bisher auch immer gut geklappt.


----------



## pongmaster (21. Juli 2004)

Also ich denke, einfach ein bissel ausprobieren ist die beste Lösung, und im Fall von PS oder Flash oder so, kann man ja zur NOt auch mal'n paar Tuts lesen...


----------



## Sicaine (21. Juli 2004)

Hm wenn ich was wirklich lerne, kauf ich mir mitlerweile nur noch bücher! Es kostet zwar dann was, aber besser und schneller gehts nich. 
Bei mir is auch irgendwas eingerastet, da ich mitlerweile keine probleme mehr hab, was neues zu lernen, bzw. schnell verstehen.

Für sachen die mich nich so interresieren, ala cs, gibts tuts.


----------



## Edemund (30. August 2004)

Kommt drauf an. 
Wenns ein Programm ist, dann probiere ich meist selbst erstmal rum, da ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass man einen Arbeitsvorgang, den man schnell mal aus dem Handbuch heraus nach"arbeitet", auch ebenso schnell wieder vergisst und sich dann nur noch erinnern kann, dass es doch im Buch stand. Hat man es jedoch selbst ausprobiert kann man sich meist genau dran erinnern, an was man überall rumprobiert hat und wie man dann im Endeffekt zum gewünschten Ergebnis kam.
So much to programs.
Bei Programmiersprachen o.ä. kaufe ich mir aber immer zuerst ein Grundlagenbuch und sei's um später im Anhang verschiedene einzelheiten nachzusehen. Denn da halte ich vom Ausprobieren nicht so viel, sehe die Sache vielmehr als eine Sprache wie jede andere, nur eben ein wenig abstrakter (...formale Sprache), an die man am Besten herangeht indem man geordnet an sie herangeht. Und das geht in meinen Augen per Buch (muss natürlich ein gutes Buch sein) zieml. gut.


----------



## mhribernik (3. September 2004)

Also meine Vorgehensweise lautet wiefolgt:
Handbuch durchblättern,
Rumspielen,
Handbuch durchblättern,
Tutorials durchackern 
und nochmals...
...rumspielen.


----------



## subzero (26. Oktober 2004)

Also ich bin eher für einen Mix aus allem,
es fängt beim Rumspielen an, um die Werkzeuge kennen zu lernen. Später folgt dann der konkrete Ideenablauf, also man informiert sich was man für seine Idee braucht, dann evtl. Tutorials, oder selber durch probieren (unter verwendung vorheriger Kenntnisse aus anderen Programmen, soviele Unterschiede gibts ja dann doch nit).

Das klappt wunderbar


----------



## NoVeK (1. November 2004)

Ich persönlich probiere auch ers Learning by Doing, doch wenn dies nicht klappt oder ich mich noch mehr für das neue Gebiet interessiere, hol ich mir gern weitere Inforamtionen aus dem Netz oder geh in die Stadt zur Stadtbücherei... die mindestens zum Thema Programmieren und wichtige Software fast alles anbietet.

So der Tutorial junkie bin ich nicht, da ich davon eh nicht sehr viel lernen kann! Also ist nicht wirklich der Stoff für mich wenn ich neu in bin. Erst wenn ich das neue Gebiet (Software/Hardware/OS) einigermaßen verstehe, schau ich mir gern Tuts an um einige neue Sachen herauszufinden.


----------



## FallenAngel6661 (14. Dezember 2004)

Also ich probiere erst ma rum obwohl ich zur Zeit doch Hilfe gebrauchen könnte da ich gerne lernen würde mit Sub7 umzugehen.
Doch ich hoffe das mir einer von euch helfen könnte falls irgendwer ein Tutorial oder wat anderes findet was mir mehr über das Programm die Funktionen und alles andere beibringen könnte wär dat ziemlich geil.
Falls ihr mir helfen könnt dann schick ne Mail an FallenAngel6661@gmx.net

Im vorraus schon ma danke.....

          MFG
 FallenAngel6661


----------



## Michael61 (24. Dezember 2004)

Erst Probiere ich selber rum bis ich fast in den Rechner trette , dann werden Leute Gefragt und wenn ich die genug genervt habe suche ich ein Forum auf , bin jetzt hier gelandet, und dann kommen Bücher dran.


----------



## director_86 (26. Dezember 2004)

Ich besorge mir komplette Tutorials wie bei Total Training (3 DVDs) für Adobe Premiere 6.5 Ansonsten auch wie hier in Foren durschauen!


----------



## Peter Klein (10. Januar 2005)

Also, ich muss sagen, wenn ich neues Prog erlernen will, is es sehr sinnvoll vorhandene Tuts auch mal in einer etwas anderen Form ( z.B. andre Filter ) zu machen.
Und sich durchs Prog klicken is eh immer gut.

peter


----------



## Fiene (12. Februar 2005)

Ich suche mir Tutorials und gehe die durch, dann traue ich mich auch an die resrlichen Tools und teste aus. Und dann nehm ich mir auch Bücher zu Hilfe.


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. Februar 2005)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Besonders, wenn man ein neues Programm erlernt, kann man ja nicht einfach mal so drauflosklicken.


 
Genau dass würde meine Methode aber am besten beschreiben 
Einfach auspacken, installieren und erstmal wie blöd durch die Gegend klicken und abwarten was passiert 
Erst wenn garnichts klappt oder Fehlermeldungen kommen wird das Handbuch oder ein Tutorial zu Rate gezogen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Februar 2005)

Ich probier einfach rum, wenn ich dann mal irgendwas nicht hinkrieg check ich die Dokumentation. Wenn's dann immer noch nicht geht loesch ich das Programm und guck nach einer Alternative.


----------



## Markus79 (12. März 2005)

Also ich probiere auch erstmal alles so aus. Meistens gelingt es mir nicht, aber dafür seid ihr ja da 
  Habe bis jetzt auf all meine Fragen hier durch die Suche eine Antwort gefunden


----------



## negative (2. April 2005)

ich hab mich bis jetzt immer nur mit mehr oder weniger erfolg durchgeklickt  ;-] , passt irgendwie schon alles, auch wenn ich an flash bei komplizierteren sachen immernoch verzweifel


----------



## olly1882 (4. April 2005)

Erst mal installieren und probieren. Wenns nicht geht, versuchen jemanden zu finden der es veilleicht weiss. Wenn keiner zu finden ist, mal die Hilfe durchstöbern, sofern eine brauchbare vorhanden ist. Tutorials hab ich bisher nicht benutzt, aber seit kurzem kenn ich die Qualitäten von diesen schönen Helfern.


----------



## larslampe (5. April 2005)

lbd und andere ausquetschen ist immer der beste Weg,- und Tutorials lesen natürlich auch...


----------



## Thairis (6. April 2005)

Ich probiere es erst einmal so, dann versuche ich es mit der Hilfe und als nächstes 
mit Tutorials. Wenn ich jemanden kenne, der das Programm schon nutzt frage ich 
den natürlich auch noch.


----------



## ShadowMan (6. April 2005)

Ich schließe mich Thairis einfach mal an. Auf jeden Fall sollte man sich zuerst selbst daran versuchen, bevor man 100 Fragen in Foren postet. Auch Bücher und Tutoriale halte ich für sehr sinnvoll und wenn man ein Programm wirklich erlernen will und man dafür, wie z.B. bei Cinema4d schon 700 Euro ausgegeben hat, dann ist es auch okay, nochmal 50 Euro in ein gutes Buch zu investieren, denn allein mit ausprobieren erlernt man meines erachtens nur sehr langsam und meist nur Grundlagen.
Das Handbuch ist nur fürs Nachschlagen spezieller Parameter und Einstellungen zu gebrauchen, zum lernen aber ist es viel zu trocken und schon nach wenigen Seiten hat man vergessen, wofür das nun alles gut war, da man die Schritte und Einstellungen nicht selbst an Beispielen nachvollzieht. Tutoriale sind daher auf jeden Fall sinnvoller, aber auch nur, wenn sie gut geschrieben und leicht verständlich sind, sonst kann schnell Frust aufkommen... 

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## schnuffie (19. April 2005)

Ich priorisiere immer erst.

a)
Bei zeitaufwendigen und riesigen Dingen frage ich immer erst Andere oder durchforste Foren, um schon mal wenigstens in die Nähe des Verständnisses zu kommen. Meist kann ich dann kleine Pakete geistig daraus machen, die ich dann wie unter b) behandele.

b)
Weniger zeitaufwendige und kleinere Dinge probiere ich immer selbst. Meist klappt das auch. Zur Not durchforste ich Foren oder Suchmaschinen nach dem speziellen Problem. Wenn ich nicht weiterkomme, poste ich mein spezielles Problem.

c)
Kleinigkeiten probiere ich solange, bis es funktioniert.


----------



## Marich (20. April 2005)

Da gibt es viele,viele Möglichkeiten.Das beste Motto in dieser Hinsicht ist aber immer noch Probieren geht über Studieren. Das Handbuch und Tutorials zur Unterstützung sind dabei unbedingt zu verwenden. Tipps findet man wie hier in einem Board in Hülle und Fülle.
Desweiteren spielt auch hier ein gewisses Talent eine nicht kleine Rolle.Was nützt mir ein Super Programm für..........tausend Euro wenn die Lust nach 2 Wochen am Boden ist.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (22. April 2005)

*Re: Programm/etwas neu erlernen*



			
				Thomas Lindner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Stell Dir vor Du willst ein Programm/etwas neu erlernen, wie gehst Du das an?


Alle redeten aufeinmal nur noch von Programmen 
*_______________________________________*
Also ich hol mir erstmal einen Überblick mit einem Tutorial. Am anfang zumzuspielen vergeudet nur wertvolle Zeit.
Alles weitere ist sowieso "lerning by doing". Wenn's dann nicht mehr weiter geht werden einfach andere augequetscht.
Und wenn's wie fast immer Spaß gemacht hat wird ein spezialisiertes Buch dazu gekauft.

Kurz:
Tutorials durchackern
Learning by Doing
andere ausquetschen (Forum)
evtl. spezielles Buch kaufen
Learning by Doing


----------



## schnuffie (24. Mai 2005)

*Re: Programm/etwas neu erlernen*



			
				cosmochaosmaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und wenn's wie fast immer Spaß gemacht hat wird ein spezialisiertes Buch dazu gekauft.


 
Kann man machen. 

Ich als "Antileseratte" mag keine Bücher, bei denen man nur "viel Text und wenig Inhalt" findet. Meiner Meinung nach müssen Fachbücher präzise und knapp sein, sonst taugen sie nichts. - Vielleicht ist das etwas hart formuliert, aber es trifft den Kern. 
Da wäre dann noch das Problem mit dem ständig Neuen. In der Softwareentwicklung wird ja übertrieben gesagt jeden Tag ein neuer Standard / neues Vorgehensmodell ins Leben gerufen, das man dann auch sofort bringen muß...  
Sich dafür ständig ein Buch zu kaufen kann ganz schön ins Geld gehen...


----------



## Kceblamm (27. November 2005)

Ich lese zuerst einmal die Handbücher und dann probiere das Gelesene  im Programm aus. Sehr behilflich sind  auch diverse Tutorials, die ich irgendwo finde, oder Ratschläge von anderen, die sich besser al ich auskennen.


----------



## the incredible Leitman (24. Juli 2006)

Bin da mehr der Schüchterne, der sich langsam herantraut *lol* 

Zuerst besorge ichmir Unterlagen, informationen, einfach alles was ich darüber finden kann und arbeite mich durch!
Wenn ich soweit bin, dass ich sagen kann, ich versteh das Prinzip, die Grundlagen und weiß worums gehts fange ich an herumzuprobieren!

Obwohl ich denke, diese 2 Aktionen synchron (das gelesene gleich praktisch anwenden) wären praktischer und würden um einiges mehr Lerneffekt bringen aber wenn ich in einer Lektüre bin, dann kann ich einfach nicht mehr aufhören *gg*


----------



## Cherrywine (16. August 2007)

Learning by doing, mit Unterstützung von Tante Google  , halt Lesen von Tutorials und einschlägigen Foren


----------



## DX-master (23. August 2007)

ich probiere immer rum bei photoshop hab ich aber als erstes mich mit turials entwikelt hab aber immer noch probleme mit ps was ich vorher mit gimp nicht hatte das größte problem bei ps is das auschneide werkzeug mit dem lasso da das is bei gimp viel besser.
darum warte ich jetzt auch schon lange auf gimp 2.4 soll soger die ps brushes abspielen können.


----------



## Bismark (20. Oktober 2007)

Man sollte sich zuerst eine grundlage durch Bücher, Internet, usw. schafen und dann rumprobieren und z.B tutorials benutzen.


----------



## cerassina (8. November 2007)

Hi! Ich hab zwar für *Tutorials durchackern... *gevotet, bin aber auf die Tutorials meist erst gekommen, nachdem ich ein wenig Anfangserfahrung mit einem Programm hatte. Derzeit  kommt das häufig durch meine Fortbildung zur/als Webdeveloper, an dessen Ende ich stehe, zu tragen. 

Dinge von denen ich gar keine Ahnung habe (wie z.B. InDesign, wofür ich Tuts such(t)e und nicht fand) würde ich nicht mal anfassen, bevor ich irgend welche hilfreichen Dinge finde. Das könnt auch wer sein, der davon Anung hat und es mir ansatzweise zeigt. 

Bücher lese ich fast gar nicht, da ich nicht sonderlich viel (Ach, ich lasse besser das lügen _*g*) _also: gar kein Geld habe.


----------



## kinna (16. Januar 2008)

ich lese stundenlang im internet rum, schau mir die tutorials an und versuche es einfach bis es klappt, wenn es nicht so funktioniert wie ich will frag ich einen freund der sich in so sachen sehr gut auskennt...


----------



## FipsTheThief (17. Januar 2008)

Wie Bismark schon sagte , das Grundwissen aus Büchern rausholen und später dann Tutorials durchnehmen da in den Büchern meist auch nur das Grundwissen ordentlich rüber gebracht wird , bei den "Experten Büchern" hab ich meist nur noch gute Ansätze gefunden aber nix was mich groß vorran getrieben hätte


----------



## KyriosTheristis (21. Januar 2008)

Also ich probiere auch zuerst immer mal ein wenig aus und geh auf Entdeckungstour.
Und dann starte ich halt einfach mal ein Projekt und schaue wie weit ich komme, wenn ich irgendwo stecken bleibe, suche ich Hilfe in Foren und Tutorials im Internet.

Ich finde es verschwendete Zeit, wenn ich irgendein Buch über alle Funktionen Lese und so oder so nur ein fünftel davon überhaupt brauche, für das, was ich vorhabe. Also versuche mir auch nur das anzueignen, was ich auch benötige.


----------



## RoteKatze (25. Januar 2008)

Normalerweise probier ich immer erst ein wenig rum - ich denke das is normal - wenn ich nich weiterkomme, so wars zB bei C4D dann les ich nen Handbuch. Das is schon immer ganz praktisch aber auch immer ein bisshen viel Input auf einmal. 
Dann mach ich immer Tutorials zB hier auf der Seite! So lernt man dann erst den tatsächlichen Umgang finde ich. Das hat aber den Nachteil, dass mich das in meiner Kreativität blockiert. Wenn ich was sehe dann denk ich immer nur:" Ja sieht gut aus - hät icha uch gekonnt" aber was eigenes fällt mir immer nicht ein... Deswegen lese ich oft nochmal einzelne Teile des Handbuches bis ich in dem Themenbereich total fit bin. 

Also mein weg zu eigenen Projekten ist ziemlich lang und aufwendig - aber bisher hats immer gut geklappt ^^


----------



## JasonIX (25. Januar 2008)

Wie die Meisten hier gehts auch bei mir mit einfachem ausprobieren aller möglichen Funktionen los, wenns dann mal nicht so klappt wie es soll wird gelesen und Tutorials geschaut, mit den meisten Programmen ging das bei mir relativ schnell bis ich ganz gut damit umgehen konnte.. nur Cinema 4D ist noch immer großes Neuland für mich


----------



## kverbar (10. März 2008)

Jan Seifert hat gesagt.:


> Was anderes (angeben im Thread)...
> 
> Rechnung:
> .  Einfach rumprobieren...
> ...




Die Rechnung geht bei mir allerdings auch ziemlich oft ziemlich gut auf 
Mathe ist doch was tolles <3


----------



## selle1 (12. März 2008)

Also da ja viele Programme in Ad...e Hand sind, ist es etwas einfacher geworden, da man den Menüaufbau und ähnliches aus den anderen Programmen kennt. Ansonsten probieren, Tutorials durcharbeiten und lesen.


----------



## takidoso (22. Juli 2008)

Bei mi rkommt es immer auf das Programm selber an.
Bei dem Grafik Programm Coral Photo Paint beispielsweise habe ich damals (ist jedoch über 10 Jahre her) das wesentliche durch ausprobieren und Hilfetexte lesen herausbekommen. vor vielleicht 5 Jaren wollte ich mal Photoshop kurz was ausprobieren, was mir gnadenos vor allem zeitlich missglückte, da  man mit den Hilfestellungen (zumindest zum damaligen Zeitpunkt) nicht so arg anfangen konnte.
Es gibt nunmal da gewisse Unterschiede. Es häng auch oft damit zusammen, will ich schnell etwas machen oder will ich tiefer einsteigen und gehe ich später täglich damit um oder nicht. Schulungen sind ischer nett und können effizient sein. Sind aber privat genossen etwas herzlich teuer, und di eSchulungen diei ich vom Brötchengeber bezahlt bekam waren oft ganz gut, di eUnterlagen aber, mangels Glossar und Index zum nachschlagen gelinde gesagt unglücklich.


----------



## -Shadow- (25. Juli 2008)

also ich mach es meistens mit Testen Testen und ähm Testen dann F1
und jede menge foren ich glaub ich hab mehr cookies und Favirits auf dem Domainprofile als surcecodes


----------



## Dalli77 (8. August 2008)

Hallo,

sich einfach nach und nach durchklicken. Allenfalls die Online-Hilfe benutze ich.. Die Zeit die beim Suchen und Ausprobieren draufgeht, ist meiner Meinung nach geringer als beim Lesen und Vorbilden mit Anleitungen, Büchern, etc.

Gruß
D


----------



## AIKler (25. August 2008)

Kann mich da nur Anschließen




> . Einfach rumprobieren...
> . Andere ausquetschen...
> +Tutorials durchackern...
> -------------------------------------
> Alle drei zusammen


----------



## Dorschty (25. August 2008)

Erstmal einfach rumprobieren.
Wenn man Probleme hat im Internet (tutorials) stöbern oder Leute Fragen, die sich damit auskennen.


----------



## rene1234 (14. August 2010)

Ich hab mehrere Sachen angeklickt, um ein neues Programm zu erlernen lese Ich mir zuerst die gebrauchsanweisung und den Rest learning by doing, is zwar etwas naiv, ****t aber wunderbar


----------

